# Roof used as a deck - what is a good approach



## roofboy (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello,

Google "Dec-Tec". It is a product that we install on flat surfaces.

Keith


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

or a double layer rubberised bitumen(both smooth)1st with the pitch,2nd layer perpendicular to it,then put bitumen strips down for the sleepers,you can make removable parquet style squares for the decking which would screw into the sleepers(typically 2x4s on the fat side)


----------



## steve1234 (Sep 13, 2007)

We had a second story door open up to a flat deck that was the roof of an attached garage. When we bought the house the deck was trashed and significant water damage in the garage ceiling. We had it rebuilt and the deck was finished with a textured fiberglass coating made for such applications. As part of the rebuild we had it pitched for water drainage, but it wasn't much since we intended to use it as a deck. The material was installed over a layer of plywood that was attached directly to the joists. 

The texture provided traction in wet weather. We had chairs table and a ping pong table on the deck and it appeared to hold up well. We sold the house after 6 years with the deck and never had any issues. I refer to it as a "fiberglass walking deck" which I belive is what the company called it. Sorry but I don't remember the exact name of the product.


----------

